# WHERE THE HELL ARE THE SNOWS



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

WHEN THE SNOWS GETTING TO SD


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Here, let me just check my crystal ball...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Tomorrow at 4PM. Better be in the field and set up by 3PM. Good luck!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

When it stops blizzarding... Seriously, SD was $hitty today! 29 was all icey/slushy, had to drive a little slower.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

watertown was good today but last night it snowed


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

LEO you got it all wrong. He needs to be in the field by at least 1 am he will have to melt the snow, dry the ground enough to get out there then set the deeks. DUHHH


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

there is no snow on the ground in SD. It is perfect spring snow goose conditions NOW. Not sure who is feeding you wrong info!


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

Was hunting in Nebraska this morning and almost got hit on the head by "Tom Tom" dropped by one of the 250,00 snows overhead. It was set to get to the tundra via Wyoming and Minnesota, so I guess they are going to skip SoDak this year sorry.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought they were getting snow the other day, and today? Thus they were getting pushed back south?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:roll: i guess there is alway next year


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I thought they were getting snow the other day, and today? Thus they were getting pushed back south?


no no no they were not getting snow they were getting SNOWSSSS. Big difference! Get after em!


----------



## topnotch (Feb 20, 2008)

leo, your location says minot. you say sd has no snow. i went snowmobiling tonight. and i wastn riding on grass. brookings got 3 inches last night.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo is one with the snow goose. He is wherever they are. He is all wise in the ways of the wily snow :lol:

Hold on to your horses. They just spent the winter in the sunny south. They don't want to come up and sit in the snow.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am here there and everywhere.

Yesterday MN, today in WI (snowmobileing as well), who knows where I will be tomorrow.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

He knows all. If it is white, he knows all about it!!

He doesn't have to go to the snows, they come to him. He has been shooting snows, since the season started. They come to him, and he shoots them!

One day will you let me come with and shoot one leo?? PLEASE?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Ain't Leo the guy who checks their passports before they go into Canada? Sorta like maybe gives them the go ahead after a brief examination
:lol:

Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, you got it. Lucky guy! hey will you stop a couple of them with bling for me?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You guys are funny. I will be lucky to pull the trigger this spring!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, who needs to pull the trigger, when they can ring there neck?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Yeah, who needs to pull the trigger, when they can ring there neck?


Haha I may have to make that my signature!! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Do it! I won't even charge [email protected]!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> He knows all. If it is white, he knows all about it!!


Same goes for pink.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

And stink


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

bird crumpler said:


> WHEN THE SNOWS GETTING TO SD


They're here! me and my and two friends of mine decided to make a trip down there for spring break and we HAMMWERED them!!!!! We went all the way to the SD border line and got lucky and pounded em! We hunted for 3 days and shot 446 between the three of us and we got 4 bands!!! what a good time, good luck to everyone this spring


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

averyghg said:


> bird crumpler said:
> 
> 
> > WHEN THE SNOWS GETTING TO SD
> ...


There are no huntable numbers of snow geese in the state of south dakota, i have been down by the border ans seen very small flocks which i am sure they are gone by now!!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo, why don't you think you'll pull your trigger this spring? That sounds pretty drastic to me. Hope things work out for you.

Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dfisher said:


> Leo, why don't you think you'll pull your trigger this spring? That sounds pretty drastic to me. Hope things work out for you.
> 
> Dan


Just the way it is for me with snows. They always out smart me.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Just the way it is for me with snows. *They always out smart me.*


Like that's real difficult to do. :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

> They're here! me and my and two friends of mine decided to make a trip down there for spring break and we HAMMWERED them!!!!! We went all the way to the SD border line and got lucky and pounded em! We hunted for 3 days and shot 446 between the three of us and we got 4 bands!!! what a good time, good luck to everyone this spring


I don't know where you were hunting, but I don't think there are even 400 in South Dakota right now. I think maybe you went south on spring break and hammered em alright, but it wasn't the snows you were pounding! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

GooseKiller said:


> > They're here! me and my and two friends of mine decided to make a trip down there for spring break and we HAMMWERED them!!!!! We went all the way to the SD border line and got lucky and pounded em! We hunted for 3 days and shot 446 between the three of us and we got 4 bands!!! what a good time, good luck to everyone this spring
> 
> 
> I don't know where you were hunting, but I don't think there are even 400 in South Dakota right now. I think maybe you went south on spring break and hammered em alright, but it wasn't the snows you were pounding! :beer:


You caught him. Snows= dudes


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Look at the forecast - it's about to happen in SD.

I was I invented teleportation like Leo did......that would really come in handy.


----------

